# Drain Cables Direct experience :-(



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

:furious: I ordered $700 bucks worth of cable 7 days ago from Drain Cables Direct. My first order with this company. Well I finally called today to see whats up. They must have a Bill working the warehouse. My account page says order shipped.

NOT  

Its sitting there in limbo, no contact with me whatsoever. 

Someone tell me this not their common service or I am cancelling my order and springing for the Spartan cable like I should have done in the first place. 

Prove me wrong DCD


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've ordered from them probably 3 times and never had to wait more than 3-4 days for it to show up. This sounds very uncharacteristic of them. I'd give them a chance to make this right before canceling.





Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

DCD has always' been great :thumbup: shipped to my door within 2-3 days tops
I'm surprised and shocked  sure everything will be fixed


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I ordered from them once and I had it in 3 days. Great customer service, nice folks. I wouldn't hold it against them, it is probably uncharacteristic of them to mess up like that.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/drain-cable-guy-5093/


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I have placed several orders with them in the past year and will continue to do so. I always get *all* my stuff in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

They are good people have talked to them on the phone a few times.
Couple of times we were on the phone for 45 minutes just shooting the chit.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> They are good people have talked to them on the phone a few times.
> Couple of times we were on the phone for 45 minutes just shooting the chit.



+1 :yes:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pipe rat, I understand what you going through.
I ordered from cable center and they sent wrong cable. FedEx just picked cable up today to send back to cable center. I have no clue when correct order will be shipped?
I would have ordered from dcd but they don't carry 7/8 innercore cable.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

They said they would get it out the door tomorrow, we'll see. Thing is I have had to turn down 3 Mainline calls and counting :furious: 

I fired Bill he must of went to work for DCD :laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

This is also our first order with them (2-50' & 2-25' inner wire). We ordered it the middle of last week and it was dropped off yesterday.

We ordered it of the website and they called about 30 minutes later and asked if it was ok to ship by freight instead of UPS and that it would save us about 50 bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## drain cable guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Pipe Rat:
We pride ourselves on quick shipping and great quality. I am not sure what happened to your order. Call my cell 419-467-6151 and we can discuss what happened and what I can do. This is not the norm for us.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

drain cable guy said:


> Call my cell 419-467-6151 and we can discuss what happened and what I can do..





Free pizza and beer for all forum members would be an excellent start :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

drain cable guy said:


> Pipe Rat:
> We pride ourselves on quick shipping and great quality. I am not sure what happened to your order. Call my cell 419-467-6151 and we can discuss what happened and what I can do. This is not the norm for us.


Order #870 

Heck everyone makes mistakes once in awhile, its how you take care of them when brought to your attention that matters. They are on there way now. I was told I would get them next Monday. This will be 13 days. :thumbsup: Is your warehouse manager named Bill by any chance?  (inside joke)

I would probably get over it alot faster if I happened to find an extra .66 x 25' on the pallet. :thumbup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> They said they would get it out the door tomorrow, we'll see. Thing is I have had to turn down 3 Mainline calls and counting :furious:
> 
> I fired Bill he must of went to work for DCD :laughing:


 
I would not be mad at them. For the 3 calls you had to turn dow. That is not their fault. Has a pro you should be prepared for things like this to happen and have a plan b.
Remember the 7 ps of preperation. Prior proper planning pervents piss poor performance


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> I would not be mad at them. For the 3 calls you had to turn dow. That is not their fault. Has a pro you should be prepared for things like this to happen and have a plan b.
> Remember the 7 ps of preperation. Prior proper planning pervents piss poor performance


So true Aff but I am just getting back into draincleaning and bought a machine that needed cable. I put myself out for draincleaning several days after my order. Didn't expect 13 days for delivery. Had they contacted me and made me aware of delays I sure could have had plan B in place. I could have bought locally and just had them ship me a few for backup.

Am I mad at them over it? Not really but had I known I would have waited a bit. As for plan B Yep I ordered extra cable to have at the shop so its not a crisis if I ruin one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You don't have spare machines and cables?




Pipe Rat said:


> They said they would get it out the door tomorrow, we'll see. *Thing is I have had to turn down 3 Mainline calls and counting* :furious:
> 
> I fired Bill he must of went to work for DCD :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

No protech just getting back into drain cleaning. Haven't done it for about 8 years.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

funeral home drain cleaning is fun! one new cable after each good clean.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> funeral home drain cleaning is fun! one new cable after each good clean.



I only jet those. then take my lines to the car wash.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok got my cables today. :thumbup: 

13 days..........sheet happens life goes on, everyone has a dufus employee that you have to apologize for occassionally. :blink:

I did find an extra $100 cable in my order, Thanks DCD. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I only jet those. then take my lines to the car wash.


 that's good to know... carwash! I use a pressure washer with clorox mixed in it, then I soak the cable in clorox for a few hours and then rinse it off. That usually gets rid of the gunk and most of the smell. I find that fabric softner sheets asorb the bad smell pretty quick.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> that's good to know... carwash! I use a pressure washer with clorox mixed in it, then I soak the cable in clorox for a few hours and then rinse it off. That usually gets rid of the gunk and most of the smell. I find that fabric softner sheets asorb the bad smell pretty quick.



Bleach CAN & WILL eat/harden/screwup rubber seals in pumps, depending on the brand. You know what it does to your clothes/skin, why take the chance on having to rebuild your pump? For the few bucks I have to spend at the carwash on soap cycle, I just saved myself 100s.
If it's your cables, do the same thing. If you MUST use bleach, rinse it off before storing your cables, and make sure you soak em in "snake oil" to get the inner core re-oiled.
It'll make them last


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i agree jetter is best . I use a wash down wand and h/p soap injector w/ disinfectant. DO NOT spot the limo!


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

you know i do rent the snake and machine from united rentals whenever I service a funeral home. I just wash it before I give it back to them. I use to let them keep the cleaning deposit and not wash them. since then, they foundout I serviced funeral homes and refused to accept anything that wasn't returned clean.


----------

